# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Is er kans op zwangerschap?

## suzan

Hallo,

Mijn laatse mensturatie was op 4 april en ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden kan het zijn dat ik zwanger ben mijn borsten doen erg veel pijn en zijn opgezet, maar dat heb ik ook voor mijn mensturatie.

Is er een mogelijkheid dat ik zwanger ben

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou ehhhh, onveilige sex gehad? En alst wel veilig was, hoe veilig was het dan? Als je bv de pil slikt, niet vergeten bent enzow, dan lijkt de kans me ongeveer 0... Als je onveilige sex gehad hebt, jah, dan kan het zijn... Maar is een beetje moeilijke vraag zo...

----------


## salabimkim

Gewoon naar je huisarts gaan  :Wink:

----------

